
Uber finally breaks away from email, launches in-app support - srikrishnan
http://techcrunch.com/2016/03/30/uber-switches-the-help-desk-to-in-app-support-for-parts-of-the-world-that-dont-believe-in-email/#comments
======
srikrishnan
Believe it or not, I've been pitching this to them since 2013 :D. Finally. It
was a broken experience to submit an issue in the app and then converse
painfully over email. In fact, my first slide for customer presentations I've
been making for Konotor earlier, and Hotline.io now has always been about
showing them Uber's support experience and then showing them how it should be
done right.

